# Ehe-Aus! Miranda Kerr twittert Bild ohne Ehering



## beachkini (2 Jan. 2013)

​*Die Spekulationen halten sich standhaft: Ist die Ehe zwischen Model Miranda Kerr, 29, und Schauspieler Orlando Bloom, 35, am Ende? Zwar wurde das Paar an Weihnachten gemeinsam gesehen, doch ein Twitterbild von Miranda heizt die Gerüchteküche erneut an ...*

Sie gelten als Vorzeige-Paar: Sie ein hübsches und erfolgreiches Model, er Hollywood-Beau und liebender Vater des gemeinsamen Sohnes Flynn, knapp 2. Doch offenbar sieht es privat ganz anders aus. Dort soll es zwischen dem "Victoria's Secret"-Engel und Bloom ordentlich krachen.

Gerüchte um ein mögliches Ehe-Aus entstanden bereits Anfang Dezember 2012, nachdem ein US-Blatt berichtete, die beiden würden eine Pause einlegen. Zudem habe sich Miranda häufig mit Schauspieler Leonardo DiCaprio, 38, getroffen, während Orlando weit weg in Südafrika vor der Kamera stand.

Zwar dementierte seine Mutter ein Ehe-Aus, nun gab Miranda allerdings selbst Anlass für neue Spekulationen. Am Silvestermorgen postete sie ein Bild ihrer linken, mit viel Schmuck behangenen Hand. Doch ein wichtiges Detail fehlte: ihr knapp 340.000 Euro schwerer Verlobungsring sowie auch ihr Ehering.

Zu dem Bild schrieb das australische Model "Happy New Year xxx".

Ein fröhliches neues Jahr - ohne Orlando?

Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Miranda ohne ihren Ehering fotografiert wird. Bereits vor fünf Monaten sah man das Model mit "nacktem" Ringfinger.

Doch damals war von einer Ehekrise noch lange keine Rede …
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

wieder eine Beziehung, die zu Ende geht


----------



## TobiasB (2 Jan. 2013)

klar nur weil der Ring fehlt ist man geschieden.

bescheuert


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

vielleicht sollten es die promis mal mit dem heiraten lassen, bis ihre karrieren "fast" am ende sind. dann hält es vielleicht auch mal etwas länger


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

so schnell gehts...


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Jan. 2013)

Nackt-Foto's sind immer gut, aber bitte mehr .....  :thx:


----------



## Skopi (4 Jan. 2013)

klasse frau


----------

